# Petition to set Bluegill Limits in Ohio Lakes



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Brad Crappie has started this petition:

As me & my fellow outdoorsmen & women converse on issues of our Ohio fisheries, one topic that always comes back is the fact that there is no limit on Bluegills and Crappies on Lake Erie plus Bluegill limits on Inland Ohio waters statewide.

So I, Brad Robinson am starting a petition to start mandating regulations on these two topics.

Reasons For:
. Bigger overall size Crappie & Bluegill populations
. Generate out of state revenue with fisheries that produce world class & Bluegill & Crappie
fiehseries
. Get youth more involved in fishing
. With the advance in fish finding electronics, catch rates are improving making fish 
populations more vulnerable to over fishing

Thank you for your time & consideration


Brad Robinson

Name Address ___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Years ago I would have said this is nonsense. But I’ve become a believer in the need for slot limits on larger panfish. I’ve added my name to brads petition and I encourage anyone else who is interested in improving the quality of our fisheries to sign as well.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

yes I agree, I have seen some things at portage lakes over the last ten years that would blow your mind. one guy was dragging alittle john boat up the hill from miller lake and went back down to drag his cooler up, I asked him how he did he opened up the lid and had between 75 to 100 big spawning redears. he was real proud and told me he did the same thing the day before. I mean come on who needs that much fish? and that is just one of the many things I have seen. what made me mad was a lot of them were females who were still full of eggs. so yes a limit needs to be put in place.....thank you


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I believe "over-fishing/over-harvesting" tremendously shrinks genetics diversity resulting in "pygmy" populations no matter abundance of food. Slot limits are another answer to ensuring a quality fishery.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

where do I sign?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

ignantmike said:


> where do I sign?


I got the written petition with me to write down names on the paper! John can we do this on here!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

There are bunch of people out there that take more fish then they need. If you ask, they'll say they are giving them to friends and family members. I do this too within reason. I'm beginning to believe though that if all these people want fish, they should start fishing. I'd sign a petition for pan fish limits in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

X2 brad get it rolling


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Agree, this needs to be implemented to protect our fisheries


----------



## PLXfisherman90 (Feb 4, 2016)

Agree. I hate when I'm out at PLX and see a pile of small gills thrown on the ice. What's the point ? Do people not think the gills will grow in years to come?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

PLXfisherman90 said:


> Agree. I hate when I'm out at PLX and see a pile of small gills thrown on the ice. What's the point ? Do people not think the gills will grow in years to come?


They can also get a ticket in Ohio for littering !


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Guys pm me to sign up I will write them done with your name and address. Unless we can do it on here! Does anyone else on here know to do it thx!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I’d be all for it too. The criteria I’d like to see is a limit of 5 fish over 9” and a 20-30 total fish limit... that will still feed the family a meal, but ensures that if you are on the good ones some still are going back in the gene pool.
There is a good ODNR guy on here, forget his screen name, but his name is Matt Anon. He’s at district 3. If you gave him a call maybe he could get some groundwork layed out for you. Good luck!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

buckzye11 said:


> I’d be all for it too. The criteria I’d like to see is a limit of 5 fish over 9” and a 20-30 total fish limit... that will still feed the family a meal, but ensures that if you are on the good ones some still are going back in the gene pool.
> There is a good ODNR guy on here, forget his screen name, but his name is Matt Anon. He’s at district 3. If you gave him a call maybe he could get some groundwork layed out for you. Good luck!


Yes Matt wolf I have talked to him! I will go to the meeting in early April to present the counsel this petition!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

It will never happen because BLUEGILLS are a forage fish for bass and other predator fish


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

fishingfool101 said:


> It will never happen because BLUEGILLS are a forage fish bass and other predator fish


That makes no sense... there will always be the forage sized base gills. The petition would be to ensure the mature fish would protected from over harvest.
Not many Bass around that are eating 9” redear.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

The petition should state a 9 inch length limit then. The petition is vague


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The 'Petition" is simply an initial building block in order to get the ODNR towards working on a functional/enforceable solution in improving our Ohio fisheries.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

While I agree that strict slot limits are the key to producing bigger fish the problem here is that first the folks you are targeting will still be a problem and more importantly, Ohio is already not enforcing present game laws so in reality it is more of a suggestion then a law. Very sad that lack of state funding has us backed into this corner


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd like to see state-wide statistics and numbers before I'd consider any regulation petition. Seems this sort of thing makes more sense on a lake-by-lake basis rather than a state-wide regulation. Just my conservative thoughts about regulations. Plus, I like using small bluegills as catfish and bass bait. I'd hate to lose that as a bait option because some clown is catching a cooler fool of eaters somewhere in Ohio. Not saying those concerns aren't valid in your local areas, but again, I think the lake-by-lake option is better than imposing a regulation in areas where it isn't a problem.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I agree I'm all in! my fatass has more then enuff fish to go around to anyone who ask. I would rather tell someone where to take there kids to catch "Bluegill" so they wont get board and learn to love the sport like I do.
Dilly, Dilly.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

fishingfool101 said:


> It will never happen because BLUEGILLS are a forage fish bass and other predator fish





Salmonid said:


> While I agree that strict slot limits are the key to producing bigger fish the problem here is that first the folks you are targeting will still be a problem and more importantly, Ohio is already not enforcing present game laws so in reality it is more of a suggestion then a law. Very sad that lack of state funding has us backed into this corner


Agreed with lack of funding but it's needs to be done! see something say something! The smallmouth on Erie were hurt bad from tourneys and charter guys using crabs to catch and eat them! I was in bass club and I saw what happen after weigh ins , floaters! That's the reason Erie finally got a limit !


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fishingfool101 said:


> The petition should state a 9 inch length limit then. The petition is vague


That's a recipe for stunted fish.


bobberbucket said:


> Years ago I would have said this is nonsense. But I’ve become a believer in the need for slot limits on larger panfish. I’ve added my name to brads petition and I encourage anyone else who is interested in improving the quality of our fisheries to sign as well.


This is also a recipe for stunted fish. The best panfish size to be taken out are mid grade fish.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Flathead76 said:


> That's a recipe for stunted fish.
> 
> This is also a recipe for stunted fish. The best panfish size to be taken out are mid grade fish.





Flathead76 said:


> That's a recipe for stunted fish.
> 
> This is also a recipe for stunted fish. The best panfish size to be taken out are mid grade fish.


The bulls are ones we need to protect more! Must read in fishermen managing bluegills!


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Pull the plug on any public inland lake and you’ll be surprised on the-amount of quality fish that are there. Just be smart about what you keep and what time of the year it is.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Beepum19 said:


> Pull the plug on any public inland lake and you’ll be surprised on the-amount of quality fish that are there. Just be smart about what you keep and what time of the year it is.





Beepum19 said:


> Pull the plug on any public inland lake and you’ll be surprised on the-amount of quality fish that are there. Just be smart about what you keep and what time of the year it is.


I like it but most meat hunters are not conservational sound!


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Hoss, you know I'm all in on it! I'll either stop by this afternoon & sign it or tomorrow when we head out.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree something needs done to help with Bluegill's.. I also don't want to lose privelage of using small medium gills for cat fishing.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> The bulls are ones we need to protect more! Must read in fishermen managing bluegills!


So one person says make the size limit 9" to keep. If you only keep fish that big the body of water will get stunted. Now the second comment was to make a slot limit. Slots are designed to protect mid grade fish in bodies of water were they grow slowly. So if you start a slot on that body of water only catfish bait and the largest fish will be taken. This is another recipe for stunted fish. In fisherman preaches keeping mid grade fish. Both of these will not work.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Maybe we should call al Linder and get his opinion


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

He has a Facebook page. Go ahead and ask Mr. Brad Crappy


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Where ever this petition goes the DNR will closely look at data from Lake LaSuAnn before it became open fishing. During the reservation days it was the best bluegill lake in the state. There deviding line between mid grade and big fish was consistently 8" in length. Most years the limit was 25 under 8" and five over. Every fish kept was measured in millimeters and weighed at the check station. When certain quotas were met the limits would change during the season. When all the numbers were met it was catch and release only for the remainder of the year. This type of management costs lots of money in manpower.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm in! Brad let me know where to sign.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

They don't have enough time, money or man power to enforce such a thing...hell they dont enforce anything now...basically up to the fisherman to abide...and by just making it a rule, there are still going to be just as many people breaking it...hate to be a lame duck but that's just the way it is...and some of the suggestions in this thread wouldn't work anyway for increasing the quality/numbers of fish, as flathead76 stated.


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

Billfish said:


> I'm in! Brad let me know where to sign.


pesq ilse even has a numbers limit on gills 50 if I remember rite


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

I would recommend providing more insight to prove your points. Also proofread your letter. You have a good idea, you just need to be convincing with your reasons.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

eyeballs said:


> pesq ilse even has a numbers limit on gills 50 if I remember rite


It's 50 combined species. No length limit


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

If you want this to be seen by more individuals, i think having it posted in the lounge would be a better option. Over harvest takes place a lot more than just ice fishing.

I am split on this issue. Yep, it would be amazing to have quality panfish opportunities in the public access lakes. Enforcing limits on what i would assume is the most readily available table fare species across the state combined with all the public access points would be a joke. Even if you had target enforcement areas to 'scare' people away from keeping over their limit, i think there is just far too many other public access areas to even set an example. It is like setting up garbage cans in the parking lot of the boat ramps.............. we all know that those fisherman who are not conservation minded will still throw their empty worm boxes and beer cans along the shore because they just do not care that it is against the law. 

With so many fewer access points on Lake Erie, the ability to police it is much easier. We already have the manpower in place with GW's regularly checking bag limits on the other species. Setting daily limits on both crappie and bluegill for Erie is a no brainer to me.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

AtticaFish said:


> If you want this to be seen by more individuals, i think having it posted in the lounge would be a better option. Over harvest takes place a lot more than just ice fishing.
> 
> I am split on this issue. Yep, it would be amazing to have quality panfish opportunities in the public access lakes. Enforcing limits on what i would assume is the most readily available table fare species across the state combined with all the public access points would be a joke. Even if you had target enforcement areas to 'scare' people away from keeping over their limit, i think there is just far too many other public access areas to even set an example. It is like setting up garbage cans in the parking lot of the boat ramps.............. we all know that those fisherman who are not conservation minded will still throw their empty worm boxes and beer cans along the shore because they just do not care that it is against the law.
> 
> With so many fewer access points on Lake Erie, the ability to police it is much easier. We already have the manpower in place with GW's regularly checking bag limits on the other species. Setting daily limits on both crappie and bluegill for Erie is a no brainer to me.


I actually like the idea of a panfishing limit on lake Erie. The areas where they are consistently taken are in the marinas and harbors. When they come into those areas they are really keyholed into one area. Just look at east harbour for example. Yes the fishing is still good but it used to be much better size wise. With the sketchy ice on the main lake right now that place is going to look like tip up town.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I’m behind Brad on this. Good post IBJ...


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

While I generally agree that bag and slot limits yield positive results in our fisheries, I think we need to be more specific in what we are asking. To me, it doesn’t make sense to just slap on a statewide regulation without evidence that it’s actually going to work for a particular body of water.

A few things to consider...

Manage for size? Manage for numbers?

Which bodies of water are we specifically talking about? As we all know, lakes are complicated and dynamic systems varying in size, structure, vegetation, breeding habitat, available forage, predator composition and abundance, percentage of individuals that actually reach maturity and are able to breed, etc... and aside from the ecological factors, we also have social factors, like fishing/harvesting pressure, that further complicate the situation.

I don’t know what the best answer is, but I do trust ODNR’s ability to do what’s best for our fisheries here in northeast Ohio.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

The state has data for from creel surveys , netting, and electro shocking to know the prime lakes! Some lakes need them some dont Need limits! This is a petition to get things rolling! People I get we don't have money the political bs but if we have regs in place u can get ticketed! Like a guy said on this thread u need to respect the resources! Am no expert but do have a degree in fisheries and something needs done! Must read infishermen management of bluegils! Compared to other states we are lacking!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I think the spirit and real intent of this petition is to show the DNR officials, biologists, etc. that there is a large group of fisherman who would like to see some new regulations put into effect to protect the bluegill population so that it prospers in the long run.


This gets the ball rolling to get them to investigate, research, poll, survey, etc. and work towards some solution. What that solution is eventually is really not what is important right now. That’s what they do, that’s what we want them to do, figure these things out, and make new regulations.


It wasn’t all that long ago that many lakes had the 9” minimum for crappie implemented, along with limiting the number of fish taken. They did that because they saw a desire from fisherman to do something.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ill sign a petetion to get a ball rolling on something. And understand this is just a start to get some attention. And things can be fine tuned down the road.
Like others ive seen places destroyed because of both over harvest and under harvest.
And i also agree there is next to no funding for enforcement, but imo the enforcement out there does a good job.
I fish at least one time a week,some times 3/4 times a week and get checked on the average 4/5 times a year. I fish in central ohio an have been checked at 4 in the morning in nasty 20° weather. Both my lisence and fish. Boat and bank. Mostly at buckeye and indian,but also at osheay,alum,hoover and big walnut one time. 
If limits didnt work we wouldnt have any on other fish species. 
I like slot limits,but only if i get to keep that one over what ever the slot is in case you get a trophey or record fish. 
A lot of people dont like the way the 15" limit on saugeye is set up. Where its not a statewide limit. So above alum creek dam i cant keep a 13"er but below i can.
It gives others without the opertunity to chase them all the time or cant afford a boat to keep a few for the family. 
So it would be nice if maybe a lake or two in each district dont have regulations for the guys that do keep but dont waste the dink gills. 
Great idea!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I am so mixed on this. I release 95% of my fish. I get a kick out of releasing 10 1/2" gills and redears, and other large fish. The ones I keep are the mid sized ones, and not a lot. I would like a limit on gills, but I feel the people who keep tons of them will still do it. A couple of points: How will putting a limit on gills get more youths involved? As far as electronics, yes, boat fishermen will have an advantage, and a lot of boat fishermen don't get the top of the line electronics, and majority of the fishermen are shore fishermen anyways. Ice fishing a different story, that opens up a lot of areas for people to pick off big ones. I am still a firm believer though that 10% of fishermen catch 90% of the fish, and of those 10%, only 5% consistently know how to and do catch 90% of the bigger gills. I would sign it if it was revised some, its a good idea.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm all for protecting the resource, but there are questions to be answered. I've seen slot length limits in action at a lake we used to fish in Canada. At one time the walleye slot was so wide that all you could keep were basically dinks or trophies! As someone replied, this is to protect the prime breeders which are not always the larger, older females many of whose eggs may not be viable.

Then there's the question of large numbers of undersized gills. What's the reason? Overpopulation, underpopulation, lack of forage? Lack of predation? It's a lake by lake question.


----------



## 1hasyourlures (Oct 13, 2017)

...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have only been checked twice ever


guppygill said:


> I am so mixed on this. I release 95% of my fish. I get a kick out of releasing 10 1/2" gills and redears, and other large fish. The ones I keep are the mid sized ones, and not a lot. I would like a limit on gills, but I feel the people who keep tons of them will still do it. A couple of points: How will putting a limit on gills get more youths involved? As far as electronics, yes, boat fishermen will have an advantage, and a lot of boat fishermen don't get the top of the line electronics, and majority of the fishermen are shore fishermen anyways. Ice fishing a different story, that opens up a lot of areas for people to pick off big ones. I am still a firm believer though that 10% of fishermen catch 90% of the fish, and of those 10%, only 5% consistently know how to and do catch 90% of the bigger gills. I would sign it if it was revised some, its a good idea.


Very valid points here. For example Michigan has a panfish limit of 25 fish per day and has had it for years. If you have ever fished around the Irish Hills area their panfishing is better in general than most lakes in Ohio. What this does is protect fish when they can be easy pickings during spawn or ice season. It helps spread out the take. I panfish 75-80 percent of the time. As much as I fish even if the limit was 25-30 fish per day I still would end up keeping 800-900 panfish a year anyways. Btw the biggest panfish that I catch are generally taken pre or post spawn on deep water patterns. During the spawn most of the fish that I catch are mid grade sized fish.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Off the cuff I'll say this...
100 days fishing from a boat launched - Registration checked regularly dozen or so times - livewell or stringer - less than 1 time in 100 trips.

I'd like to see FUNDING towards ODNR - lets get that first - as these guys are so so so so so so so understaffed.

I'm lazy - I take what I'm willing to clean - and then usually enough for a meal that night and one more out of the freezer - nothing more. I want my three year old to see some of these fish in the future - and its just my own little participation.

Get funding to the department then decide what to do with the assets - but setting a law with no enforcement is just an invitation to failure.

For the record - I'm ALL FOR IT - but I think a petition like this fails to engage the real problem. Would I pay $10 more for my fishing license if I was guaranteed that would put another live body for enforcement and education in my district. Unfortunately - the way our crooks - sorry politicians work - we give the $10 and they decide when they will pull it out of the general fund for their own special project down the road...

I'll sign this - but in general - it needs $ behind it to have any chance at all.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Regardless of the regulations, I think some people are willing to take the risk of breaking the law because the penalty is not big enough to make them worry. As an example, 25 guys illegally taking walleyes and in the end only paid ~$139 per person. 

http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/25-anglers-convicted-for-illegally-possessing-lake-erie-walleye

Make that fine like $5,000 per person and people will take notice. Larger fines would also help fund more officers. I would no want it to become a money making scheme for the state, but for people excessively abusing the regulations, hammer them with major fines, make sure it is publicized and people will get more nervous about the risks. 

I do think that ODNR has recognized some need for panfish limits based on the AEP limit of 20 sunfish (singly or in combination). I saw people complaining when that was rolled out as well.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

guppygill said:


> I am so mixed on this. I release 95% of my fish. I get a kick out of releasing 10 1/2" gills and redears, and other large fish. The ones I keep are the mid sized ones, and not a lot. I would like a limit on gills, but I feel the people who keep tons of them will still do it. A couple of points: How will putting a limit on gills get more youths involved? As far as electronics, yes, boat fishermen will have an advantage, and a lot of boat fishermen don't get the top of the line electronics, and majority of the fishermen are shore fishermen anyways. Ice fishing a different story, that opens up a lot of areas for people to pick off big ones. I am still a firm believer though that 10% of fishermen catch 90% of the fish, and of those 10%, only 5% consistently know how to and do catch 90% of the bigger gills. I would sign it if it was revised some, its a good idea.


Like I said this is something of a building block not written in stone! Their is always going to be law breakers period Like the guy said rape them in the wallet more! Make them pay!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

guppygill said:


> I am so mixed on this. I release 95% of my fish. I get a kick out of releasing 10 1/2" gills and redears, and other large fish. The ones I keep are the mid sized ones, and not a lot. I would like a limit on gills, but I feel the people who keep tons of them will still do it. A couple of points: How will putting a limit on gills get more youths involved? As far as electronics, yes, boat fishermen will have an advantage, and a lot of boat fishermen don't get the top of the line electronics, and majority of the fishermen are shore fishermen anyways. Ice fishing a different story, that opens up a lot of areas for people to pick off big ones. I am still a firm believer though that 10% of fishermen catch 90% of the fish, and of those 10%, only 5% consistently know how to and do catch 90% of the bigger gills. I would sign it if it was revised some, its a good idea.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

U talked bout kids


buckeyebowman said:


> I'm all for protecting the resource, but there are questions to be answered. I've seen slot length limits in action at a lake we used to fish in Canada. At one time the walleye slot was so wide that all you could keep were basically dinks or trophies! As someone replied, this is to protect the prime breeders which are not always the larger, older females many of whose eggs may not be viable.
> 
> Then there's the question of large numbers of undersized gills. What's the reason? Overpopulation, underpopulation, lack of forage? Lack of predation? It's a lake by lake question.


u talked bout kids , well I know kids would get more of kick out of catching 8 t 9 in fish consistently then 4- 5 in fish!! New technology has made a average fishermen better and so on!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Up in New Hampshire they have or had a limit of 30 panfish a day.. the few lakes ive fished where loaded with quality huge panfish.. i dont have any answers for what the limits should be but, i feel other states do a better job at managing the catch rates than what ohio does. The few sportsman i know that have moved to ohio from other states have all said the fishing is poor in ohio...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I would much rather see a few lakes and reservoirs in each district that are catch and release only for black bass and no tournaments.

I know of a lake and a reservoir near me where the lake is catch and release only on everything and the reservoir is no fishing as it is a city water reservoir. Both are overpopulated with dink panfish.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lewzer said:


> I would much rather see a few lakes and reservoirs in each district that are catch and release only for black bass and no tournaments.
> 
> I know of a lake and a reservoir near me where the lake is catch and release only on everything and the reservoir is no fishing as it is a city water reservoir. Both are overpopulated with dink panfish.


Example of lake that needs thinning cause of not enough predators , shad, and habitat or just not enough fishermen! Every body of water is different!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I saw massive schools of baby blue gill swimming out of the rivers this year. I dont think the blue gill population is hurting on erie. I think limits are more for die offs and fish with low breeding success. Gills and crappie reproduce like rabbits.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Like I said no more rules. I agree Gills & Crappie reproduce very fast....Just more people telling you how to like your life.....Just plain bogus....


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

hailtothethief said:


> I saw massive schools of baby blue gill swimming out of the rivers this year. I dont think the blue gill population is hurting on erie. I think limits are more for die offs and fish with low breeding success. Gills and crappie reproduce like rabbits.





joe01 said:


> Like I said no more rules. I agree Gills & Crappie reproduce very fast....Just more people telling you how to like your life.....Just plain bogus....


crappies reproduce once a year mature gils maybe twice depending on water temperature! When it comes to wildlife and fisheries I will take sound regulations! On the social front only new law should be banning cell phone usage during driving!lol


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

joe01 said:


> Like I said no more rules. I agree Gills & Crappie reproduce very fast....Just more people telling you how to like your life.....Just plain bogus....


? Why don't we have no limits at all!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> crappies reproduce once a year mature gils maybe twice depending on water temperature! When it comes to wildlife and fisheries I will take sound regulations! On the social front only new law should be banning cell phone usage during driving!lol


Crappie Spawning occurs in late spring or early summer when the water temperature reaches 65ºF. The female lays up to one hundred fifty thousand eggs in a shallow depression scraped on the floor in less than six feet of water. The parent fish protect the eggs until the fry hatch in less than a week. However, the parent fish are the first to feed on the fresh fry. The surviving fish grow two or three inches by the end of their first year, and some are nine inches long by the end of their second.

Mature crappies (2 to 6 years old) eat their own young, causing cycles of severe population decline. When few mature crappies populate the lakes, most of the young fish survive and the population thrives for the next few years. In small or overcrowded lakes crappies experience stunted growth. Many biologists support an unlimited bag limit for crappies to promote a healthy fish population.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

The reason there was a crappie limit on pyma was because there was a die off years ago.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

joe01 said:


> Crappie Spawning occurs in late spring or early summer when the water temperature reaches 65ºF. The female lays up to one hundred fifty thousand eggs in a shallow depression scraped on the floor in less than six feet of water. The parent fish protect the eggs until the fry hatch in less than a week. However, the parent fish are the first to feed on the fresh fry. The surviving fish grow two or three inches by the end of their first year, and some are nine inches long by the end of their second.
> 
> Mature crappies (2 to 6 years old) eat their own young, causing cycles of severe population decline. When few mature crappies populate the lakes, most of the young fish survive and the population thrives for the next few years. In small or overcrowded lakes crappies experience stunted growth. Many biologists support an unlimited bag limit for crappies to promote a healthy fish population.


Yes I knew bout those things! Bottom line people help those results happen! With overharvest the best fisheries have small ,medium , and big sizes !That's why small bodies of waters are not recommended for crappies overpopulate , not enough food and so on!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

There are so many variables involved your blanket statement Petition, Blue Gill Size & Age Maturity, Lake Health, Predator species, Vegetation, Oxygen levels,Disease, Food, Ect. No 2 bodies of water are alike
https://www.sdstate.edu/sites/defau.../upload/Bluegill-Size-and-Age-at-Maturity.pdf
https://www.sdstate.edu/sites/defau.../upload/Bluegill-Size-and-Age-at-Maturity.pdf
http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/fishing/documents/publications/BluegillLiteratureReviewFinal.pdf

https://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/publications/fish management/Pub432.pdf


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

joe01 said:


> Crappie Spawning occurs in late spring or early summer when the water temperature reaches 65ºF. The female lays up to one hundred fifty thousand eggs in a shallow depression scraped on the floor in less than six feet of water. The parent fish protect the eggs until the fry hatch in less than a week. However, the parent fish are the first to feed on the fresh fry. The surviving fish grow two or three inches by the end of their first year, and some are nine inches long by the end of their second.
> 
> Mature crappies (2 to 6 years old) eat their own young, causing cycles of severe population decline. When few mature crappies populate the lakes, most of the young fish survive and the population thrives for the next few years. In small or overcrowded lakes crappies experience stunted growth. Many biologists support an unlimited bag limit for crappies to promote a healthy fish population.


Regulations can work on one body of water and another they do not! Trail and error , keep regs on one and take one off!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> With overharvest the best fisheries have small ,medium , and big sizes !


So, why do you have a petition to set a blue gill limit again? You said it above. Your statement is all about harvest. Plan and simple. It has no logic. It all about the health of the ecosystem,genetic diversity, Lake Health, Predator species, Vegetation, Oxygen levels,Disease, Food, Ect.

Or is this about having more REGS?


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Message sent!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I rather leave it the way it is now. If the state is going to do anything get rid of the 9" size limit on crappies these lakes. If I am looking for a lake to fish big crappies on I start by opening up the regulation book. If the lake has a size limit I avoid that one. The state knows that there is an issue at some of these lakes but they listened to the fisherman and tried to make them happy and imposed a size limit. They recently did an age study on one of these 9" limit lakes on 8.5" crappies. What they found from the fish sampled that they were between 2-6 years old. Thanks to that regulation the lake got stunted out. I would personally like to thank any meat fisherman that takes the time to clean as many 8" crappie that they can handle. You my friends are the ones that make good crappie lakes happen.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Lots of luck !


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

joe01 said:


> So, why do you have a petition to set a blue gill limit again? You said it above. Your statement is all about harvest. Plan and simple. It has no logic. It all about the health of the ecosystem,genetic diversity, Lake Health, Predator species, Vegetation, Oxygen levels,Disease, Food, Ect.
> Sorry joe that's not what I meant to say! Reread it put 2 and 2 together! Some lakes don't need them this a start bud! Some lakes the crappies are not growing fast enough to make a 9in size limit valuable because they are dying before they get that big! It's America! Keep every thing make the fisheries great again ! Pros and cons! ? Why other states have them on gils and we do not! Presque is quality and so are the Irish hill lakes!!! Once again every lake will not work and a lot will! I have seen over fishing with my own eyes squitter , pymy, and am not naming smaller bodies for feel of getting more pressure ! Bottom line people favor them
> Or is this about having more REGS?


and na sayers say no!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

brad crappie said:


> and na sayers say no!


That's not how you win friends and influence people.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a nephew that fish's Deep Creek lake in Md. the daily bag is 15 perch 30 gills the fish he catches are jumbo perch size (11" +) like he says 15perch is more than enough to feed a family of 4 and plenty of fish left to catch. I think bag limits are the way to go......


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

KaGee said:


> That's not how you win friends and influence people.


Bud am saying some or for and some are against ! Also my friends have seen places get over fished not everyone has!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Flathead76 said:


> I rather leave it the way it is now. If the state is going to do anything get rid of the 9" size limit on crappies these lakes. If I am looking for a lake to fish big crappies on I start by opening up the regulation book. If the lake has a size limit I avoid that one. The state knows that there is an issue at some of these lakes but they listened to the fisherman and tried to make them happy and imposed a size limit. They recently did an age study on one of these 9" limit lakes on 8.5" crappies. What they found from the fish sampled that they were between 2-6 years old. Thanks to that regulation the lake got stunted out. I would personally like to thank any meat fisherman that takes the time to clean as many 8" crappie that they can handle. You my friends are the ones that make good crappie lakes happen.


Forgot to mention Matt wolf district 3 boiolgist said it's time to review the crappie lakes with 9in size limits so the guys that have issues at lakes need share what they have seen! One lake I fish west branch we have seen a decline in the size of the fish and it might have to go no size limits!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I fish West Branch quite a bit for crappie. It has definitely seen a decline in size and numbers beginning about 3 years ago. I mainly attribute it to a natural boom and bust cycle typically seen with crappie. I assume we are in the trough years and will gradually see an increase in size and numbers over the next 2-3 years.
From 2010-2015 I was catching limits of 9'-11' with about half of those 30 going 11"-13".
14"-16" crappie were not that uncommon. And this was all year from ice out till November -December. Even July/August was good crappie fishing. I don't keep them either.

This year 7"-9.5" was normal and any 11"ers were a bonus. I don't remember many if any over 11.5"... But this year I was only able to fish Sept-November due to Yahama not coming though on my motor I ordered in early spring.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> Bud am saying some or for and some are against ! Also my friends have seen places get over fished not everyone has!


I think you have handled things good here, it seems some are dis agreeing,just to dis agree... which is fine,but post your point and move on.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> I rather leave it the way it is now. If the state is going to do anything get rid of the 9" size limit on crappies these lakes. If I am looking for a lake to fish big crappies on I start by opening up the regulation book. If the lake has a size limit I avoid that one. The state knows that there is an issue at some of these lakes but they listened to the fisherman and tried to make them happy and imposed a size limit. They recently did an age study on one of these 9" limit lakes on 8.5" crappies. What they found from the fish sampled that they were between 2-6 years old. Thanks to that regulation the lake got stunted out. I would personally like to thank any meat fisherman that takes the time to clean as many 8" crappie that they can handle. You my friends are the ones that make good crappie lakes happen.


You are missing out on many great crappie lakes then...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> I fish West Branch quite a bit for crappie. It has definitely seen a decline in size and numbers beginning about 3 years ago. I mainly attribute it to a natural boom and bust cycle typically seen with crappie. I assume we are in the trough years and will gradually see an increase in size and numbers over the next 2-3 years.
> From 2010-2015 I was catching limits of 9'-11' with about half of those 30 going 11"-13".
> 14"-16" crappie were not that uncommon. And this was all year from ice out till November -December. Even July/August was good crappie fishing. I don't keep them either.
> 
> This year 7"-9.5" was normal and any 11"ers were a bonus. I don't remember many if any over 11.5"... But this year I was only able to fish Sept-November due to Yahama not coming though on my motor I ordered in early spring.


I agree crappie go through cycles,ive seen it for years on sone of the lakes i fish....


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> and na sayers say no!


Yes sir your right. I say no. You make no logical argument with proof or fact's just blanket statements.the whole purpose of an argument is to provide a reason for accepting the truth of its conclusion, so obviously the conclusion of an argument has to be the sort of thing that can be true or false.

Again you just want more (REG-LAWS)


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> You are missing out on many great crappie lakes then...


Two year ago I caught a crappie that was just short of 19" that weighed 4 pounds 1 ounce out of a public lake that did not have a size limit on it. The fish went back and no I am not posting pictures of it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Two year ago I caught a crappie that was just short of 19" that weighed 4 pounds 1 ounce out of a public lake that did not have a size limit on it. The fish went back and no I am not posting pictures of it.


Good job. But your still missing out on great crappie fishing not fishing lakes with 9" limits


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Flathead76 said:


> Two year ago I caught a crappie that was just short of 19" that weighed 4 pounds 1 ounce out of a public lake that did not have a size limit on it. The fish went back and no I am not posting pictures of it.


Well buddy u had the state record length and if it was a white u had it 3.90 for white! Black is over 4 bigger then thst


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's an idea. Why not just close the season during spawning time? Of course there will still be the issue of enforcement. 

A few years back my BIL and I got checked quite a few times at Pymy. We'd usually go on Sunday when the blue scourge wasn't around, but did hear that the ODNR was busting them left and right at the docks for hauling out bucket loads of dinks. Walleyes and bass included. 

Then the straw hat and beard brigade decided to file a complaint claiming that they were being singled out. Well, there a reason for that, Jacob! If they check me and I'm under the limit with all legal size fish, and they check you and you're not, who's going to get busted?

So, even when they try to enforce the law they can't!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> Well buddy u had the state record length and if it was a white u had it 3.90 for white! Black is over 4 bigger then thst


It was a black caught post spawn. Records go by weight.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Flathead76 said:


> It was a black caught post spawn. Records go by weight.


Where u get it burr oak? Lake Logan ! Snowden , hope, Ohio river back waters ?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> Where u get it burr oak? Lake Logan ! Snowden , hope, Ohio river back waters ?


If I catch it again prespawn I will let you know.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

I get that some folks feel we don't need size or possession limits & some feel we do. Let me pose this question some of the members on this site have posted that they took "x" lbs. of gills from said spot & when questioned they claim it's about a bucket full, now they are within the law since no size or possession limits are in place did they take that many because the fish are so stunted that they need that many to make a meal for a family of 4? Are they feeding the whole community? Are they just greedy & figure if I don't take them someone else will? Like I said they are within their legal rights but when this fishery is getting pounded by 100's of anglers daily what do you think will happen to that fishery? So come open water season everyone will be moaning how this fishery sucks & if this practice were to happen in the summer the ice anglers would be griping come hardwater!! Are restrictive regs. The answer?? Who knows until it is tried, but the one thing that is guaranteed is COMMON SENSE!!!!! .....does one really NEED 17lbs. of bluegill??? If you need 17lbs of fish to feed your family @ 1 time you must have fathered more kids than Wilt Chamberlain & Hugh Heffner combined!!! Wildlife is & has been a sustainable & renewable natural resource but when people throw common sense & disregard out the window well then you end up with species like the blue pike & passenger pigeon.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

johnny fish said:


> I get that some folks feel we don't need size or possession limits & some feel we do. Let me pose this question some of the members on this site have posted that they took "x" lbs. of gills from said spot & when questioned they claim it's about a bucket full, now they are within the law since no size or possession limits are in place did they take that many because the fish are so stunted that they need that many to make a meal for a family of 4? Are they feeding the whole community? Are they just greedy & figure if I don't take them someone else will? Like I said they are within their legal rights but when this fishery is getting pounded by 100's of anglers daily what do you think will happen to that fishery? So come open water season everyone will be moaning how this fishery sucks & if this practice were to happen in the summer the ice anglers would be griping come hardwater!! Are restrictive regs. The answer?? Who knows until it is tried, but the one thing that is guaranteed is COMMON SENSE!!!!! .....does one really NEED 17lbs. of bluegill??? If you need 17lbs of fish to feed your family @ 1 time you must have fathered more kids than Wilt Chamberlain & Hugh Heffner combined!!! Wildlife is & has been a sustainable & renewable natural resource but when people throw common sense & disregard out the window well then you end up with species like the blue pike & passenger pigeon.


 Good post. Not sure though if this is directed at me but here is my take on it. I fish many different lakes over the course of the year during open water. I look at it like I do where I deer from what I observe from being out there. I have properties that I hunt where bucks out number does 3 to 1. These places I refuse to shoot does because in the long run it will do more harm than good. On the other hand I have a couple properties where does out number bucks 8 to 1. These are the places where I will take does to fill the freezer because the property can handle it. 

Now let's relate this to fishing. Panfish are prolific spawning fish. There are bodies of water where I fish that you will and can not catch many panfish except for during the spawning season. Yes during that time frame I could go out and fill up a five gallon bucket with larger sized bluegills in a few hours. If I were to do this it would put a serious hurt on that lake in future years. There is one public lake that I will only take a dozen panfish out of it for the entire season. After that I will release the rest of the fish that I catch from there. Now on the flip side of this there are lakes out there that need fish taken out of them. A classic example is Lake Logan. If I were to go there and keep 40-50 8-8.5" crappies out of it I am doing the lake a favor. Now if I am out there and stumble onto a handful of 12-14" crappies those fish all go back. 

I openly will admit that I do keep 8-900 panfish a year. Many will not do that on here. My family of four eats fish once a week. Broken down that's 15-17 fish per week. Many who go out during spawning or ice season look at it as now but not into the future. This is were a limit might help. Personally I am totally against any type of restrictions on panfish on bodies of water until the DNR were to do some creel serveys on that body of water. Included in these surveys they would have to take fish and age them by cutting out their inner ear bones to determine the age average in the size of fish selected. This would give them a good understanding of what is going on in the selected body of water. The problem is that currently funding for this type of work is severely lacking.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Where is roscoe when we need him.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> Where u get it burr oak? Lake Logan ! Snowden , hope, Ohio river back waters ?


Search his posts back an the answer is on here. Hogg of a crappie! 19" holy crap!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Not speaking about larger lakes but as a owner of a pond of 3/4 acre in size that may translate to larger lakes under harvest is the worst problem to obtaining a larger average size panfish population. The overall population must be managed to allow for the average growth and size to increase. The options are to reduce through harvest or have a very high population of predators to maintain the population targets.

In my pond I have very large numbers of bluegill that weigh between 1lb and 1-1/2 lbs. The young of the year , spawn twice a year, do not survive long in my pond between the bass and large black crappie. The average size of the bluegill is very good. The best way to have large bluegill is to have a very high population of predators to reduce the population or to reduce through harvest.

A pond is much easier to manage and maintain the balance obviously that a lake. Simple fact for a pond, if you want large bluegill you need a lower population and lots of predators or harvest. It you want large bass you need a much , much lower population of bass and a large population of smaller bluegills. 

So does reducing or limiting harvest on larger public waters provide for your desired results of larger bluegill? Maybe, or maybe not.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I keep 60/70 gills or do a year an maybe a total of 3/4 limits of crappie a year the rest go back. I cant stand to cut up dozens of fish at a time so i try to keep my panfish per trip count to under 20. 
Anymore is just a pain to me.... 
But thata just me..


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

brad crappie said:


> Guys pm me to sign up I will write them done with your name and address. Unless we can do it on here! Does anyone else on here know to do it thx!


Look into making a digital petition with change.org. Everyone can sign right from there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i lost my faith in the ODNR a long time ago ! now you want them to control bluegill numbers ? prayers sent ........


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> i lost my faith in the ODNR a long time ago ! now you want them to control bluegill numbers ? prayers sent ........


I still have plenty of faith. I hust think there efforts are more contentrated then people like. Look at the saugeye program. Its been great. Then you got lake erie. 
It does seem they get more attention then anything else. 
Plenty of enforcement going on in the popular areas like buckeye lake,indian lake,and lake erie. But ill admit its severly lacking in other areas,like small creeksand streams,or the more out there lakes like the mwd lakes an what not...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

johnny fish said:


> I get that some folks feel we don't need size or possession limits & some feel we do. Let me pose this question some of the members on this site have posted that they took "x" lbs. of gills from said spot & when questioned they claim it's about a bucket full, now they are within the law since no size or possession limits are in place did they take that many because the fish are so stunted that they need that many to make a meal for a family of 4? Are they feeding the whole community? Are they just greedy & figure if I don't take them someone else will? Like I said they are within their legal rights but when this fishery is getting pounded by 100's of anglers daily what do you think will happen to that fishery? So come open water season everyone will be moaning how this fishery sucks & if this practice were to happen in the summer the ice anglers would be griping come hardwater!! Are restrictive regs. The answer?? Who knows until it is tried, but the one thing that is guaranteed is COMMON SENSE!!!!! .....does one really NEED 17lbs. of bluegill??? If you need 17lbs of fish to feed your family @ 1 time you must have fathered more kids than Wilt Chamberlain & Hugh Heffner combined!!! Wildlife is & has been a sustainable & renewable natural resource but when people throw common sense & disregard out the window well then you end up with species like the blue pike & passenger pigeon.


Did you just say "Common Sense"? Where did you learn such a nasty word!?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

This is just plain enetertaining.....


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I still have plenty of faith. I hust think there efforts are more contentrated then people like. Look at the saugeye program. Its been great. Then you got lake erie.
> It does seem they get more attention then anything else.
> Plenty of enforcement going on in the popular areas like buckeye lake,indian lake,and lake erie. But ill admit its severly lacking in other areas,like small creeksand streams,or the more out there lakes like the mwd lakes an what not...


by all means brother keep the faith ... im trying to figure out why i don't have any red birds here this year ... im blaming the hawks,owls,eagles,bobcats,6 mink and 2 weasels and the ODNR and 14 forum members ... ") or maybe i should stop going to offroad events and Halestorm concerts well the nurse is telling me it's time for my meds ")


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> by all means brother keep the faith ... im trying to figure out why i don't have any red birds here this year ... im blaming the hawks,owls,eagles,bobcats,6 mink and 2 weasels and the ODNR and 14 forum members ... ") or maybe i should stop going to offroad events and Halestorm concerts well the nurse is telling me it's time for my meds ")


Lol i bout had a red bird eat some windshield the other day on my way to an account. Skird the chit outa me


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I am all for limits on gills, and perch. I have fished lakes that had limits,and were checked at the boat launch. This greatly improved the size of panfih,in this body of water,over a three year period. The smaller fish, from before the limits, in turn helped the bass reach a larger size and weight,in the time of limitation.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol i bout had a red bird eat some windshield the other day on my way to an account. Skird the chit outa me


ohh man not the red bird or smallmouth that's my only weakness lets talk about something else


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

"Poor lil creatures"


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol I'll bite a lil.... Seriously what kind of limits do you propose for lake Erie?? Lake erie...... a massive body of water with a massive massive population of underutilized fish for the most part except the winter...... I did very minimal work to find and figure out crappie out east here. Please persuade me. Remember you want support I'm asking to be brought to your side. Lake Erie. Not inland lakes....


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I have to agree with those that say "Good luck enforcing this" 1 GW per county, with a handful of investigators and watercraft folks will never be able to keep up.

I see no reason for Lake specific regulations, but statewide, wow. Once the regulation goes into effect it would need to be the top priority of enforcement for people to catch on. We already have plenty of regulations that are ignored and lacking in enforcement. Bluegill are not going to be a priority for management. We can't get Pheasants managed properly in this state, or Grouse. 

The Bass, Walleye and Saugeye will continue to be the managed fish priority that attract out of state fisherman, there is not the money, time or personel to build up a huge Panfish fishery in this state. In a perfect world, sure.....


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I agree about Erie, definitely not enough manpower is the main issue. I'm not aware of the bluegill and crappie populations of Erie.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

OrangeMilk said:


> I have to agree with those that say "Good luck enforcing this" 1 GW per county, with a handful of investigators and watercraft folks will never be able to keep up.
> 
> I see no reason for Lake specific regulations, but statewide, wow. Once the regulation goes into effect it would need to be the top priority of enforcement for people to catch on. We already have plenty of regulations that are ignored and lacking in enforcement. Bluegill are not going to be a priority for management. We can't get Pheasants managed properly in this state, or Grouse.
> 
> The Bass, Walleye and Saugeye will continue to be the managed fish priority that attract out of state fisherman, there is not the money, time or personel to build up a huge Panfish fishery in this state. In a perfect world, sure.....


X5....You hit the nail square on the head with that post....


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I assume you aren't talking about the outstanding rockbass fishery in erie or are those lumped into bluegill?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Not sure if they are. But Erie does have some excellent rock bass.


----------

